# TSD in St. Louis MO.?



## buddhadragon (Mar 27, 2005)

HELP!  Ive been in the St Louis area for 6 months and I cant find any TSD schools.   I started TSD late in life, Im 52 and Im a 2nd gup.  I was taking my traing in MI.  Im at the point of learning a different art, leaning towards Chinese.  But I sure would like to continue TSD.


----------



## zac_duncan (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Buddhadragon,  I train in Hapkido here in St. Louis and one of my instructors knows a lot of people in the MA community locally. I will gladly ask him for some names of schools. 


Good luck in your search. 

-zac


----------



## buddhadragon (Apr 6, 2005)

zac_duncan said:
			
		

> Hi Buddhadragon, I train in Hapkido here in St. Louis and one of my instructors knows a lot of people in the MA community locally. I will gladly ask him for some names of schools.
> 
> 
> Good luck in your search.
> ...


Thanks zac..I enrolled in a WuHsing Gung Fu school in the loop.  My first class was yesterday..it was GREAT!  I dont forsee leaving there though I enrolled for one month to check it out.  But if you find out anything please pass it along.  *hummm..pondering the idea of training in two styles at once*


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Jun 1, 2006)

I know that this is an old thread, but my #1 student has recently moved to a small town outside of St. Louis (Plano, MO). He is close to testing for his 4th degree black belt under me, and he is awesome in all areas of training.

If you are interested in meeting with him, contact me and I will put you in touch.


Yours in Tang Soo Do,


Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------



## matt.m (Jun 1, 2006)

Good job finding a school.  However, if you ever want to look into Tae kwon Do and Hapkido I train at Moo Sul Kwan - Tae Kwon Do Karate Club on Gravois.
http://www.moosulkwan.com

By the way, I would like to know more about TSD.  It has always sounded very interesting.  I know it has to be different than hapkido and tae kwon do in its own respect.


----------

